# analyze this convo with the guy i like?



## CrystalSweet (Oct 1, 2007)

convo down there !

hows school going for everyone?
high school is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 1, 2007)

Please tell me you don't wear bifocals.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 1, 2007)

no.. i dont wear glasses at all..


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 1, 2007)

btw your sig is kind of creeping me out


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiratia, PLEASE change your signature...
It's gonna give my nightmares

- Sam


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> no.. i dont wear glasses at all..


Then he's only staring at your boobs when he talks to you. See how I help?


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 1, 2007)

Changed your mind eh?

I wanted to peer into people's personal lives. Bah.

And his sig make me laugh out loud every time I see it.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 1, 2007)

deleted the convo jic!


----------



## Switchy (Oct 2, 2007)

2 things.

Stop drooling over this guy (and yes, it's quite obvious in the convo)

2/ He is so not worth it.

Really.

He sounds boring & mean.


----------



## Taras (Oct 2, 2007)

Dayyum. That convo totally reminded me of a YT vid. See how it ended up:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RZyxYL753w4


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 2, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 2, 2007)

lol.
he is kind of mean, but hes joking most of the time i think.
hes so sweet though!
i fall for guys easily.


----------



## Switchy (Oct 2, 2007)

I really don't want to be mean to you, honestly not.

But it does sound like he is just messing with you.
Find yourself a guy worth your time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(And I totally get the "falling for guys easily"! I've had to learn as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Maktub (Oct 2, 2007)

He seems like a prick.
Then again, being hetero as I assume you are, there's not much of a choice.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 2, 2007)

okay, thanks for being honest ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im so confused about him, its not even funny
like he wouldnt dance with me at grad (my friends asked himm, not me)
but yet he still messages me all the time
and all the signs of liking are theree..


----------



## Switchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Then he's probably trying to be this tough guy.

Either way, he could be nicer to you!
Don't throw yourself at him


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 2, 2007)

You should give him a bag of shit and slap him with it. My old teacher did that to my principal back in the day.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah seems like he was joking most the time, he might like you but it's hard to tell from a msn convo. 

he plays team fortress 2 so he must be somewhat cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol did mr bradford used to teach at your school? that's a little scary


----------



## OSW (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds a bit of an ass in the convo... but then again one of my old good friends often talks like that on msn.

you could also come to australia and be my gf.

jk, just gotta put myself out there at every opportunity lol.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 2, 2007)

ill be ur girlfriend OSW


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> ill be ur girlfriend OSW


He's allll mine.


----------



## Osaka (Oct 2, 2007)

My head started hurting after reading that for a min. 
Sooo... I didnt read it all, but I would listen to everyone else... yep, do that ^^;


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 2, 2007)

he wants to have sex with you cause he is a guy.
end of discussion.


----------



## jackb (Oct 2, 2007)

^cant disagree with that^


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> he wants to have sex with you cause he is a guy.
> end of discussion.


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 2, 2007)

cmon guys shes 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here is how high school dating usually works: ask him out, hold hands for a couple of weeks, one of you will dump the other, repeat.

see how simple life is? >_


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 2, 2007)

lmao, i think you guys are right.
he is pretty mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and people think he likes me but most of his friends dont really like me
he barely talks to me in school
but always when im "alone" 

and yeah mr bradford was our homeroom teacher in grade 8 until like, april, and then apparently he started having inappropriate msn conversations like telling girls to wear white shirts and have a water fight at school and other disgusting stuff and he got arrested and it was sooooo creepy but the school never told us where he was, they just said we get a new teacher. our calss was messed for a month though, because we kept having supplies. apparently he got fired and is in jail.


----------



## dice (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> lmao, i think you guys are right.
> he is pretty mean
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> lmao, i think you guys are right.
> he is pretty mean
> 
> 
> ...


Canadians...


----------



## Switchy (Oct 3, 2007)

Ew!

Anyways, if you really like him, you could confront him with it?
I know it's terribly hard at 14, but at least you'll know?
If he says he likes you, you'll be in teen heaven!
If he says he doesn't, time to move on to another (nicer) boy!

:-)


----------



## amptor (Oct 3, 2007)

I read a page and a half and got bored.... all I can say, from the conclusion of my analysis is, I'm glad I don't talk to girls online any more. LOL


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 4, 2007)

he said hi to me today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



two times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



actually he said hello
he never says hi.
but he was waiting outside the science class
and said hello as soon as i walked out!


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> he said hi to me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kind of do that to EVERY girl I know.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 4, 2007)

lol
am i overreacting over a hi?


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> lol
> am i overreacting over a hi?


YES...yes you are.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah but the thing is at grad my friends started asking him out for me
even though i told them not to
which embaressed me
and him
and we didnt really talk much
and we just started to talk again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plus he only says hi to a couple of girls.
hes really shy


----------



## JPH (Oct 4, 2007)

You'd have to be really bored to read the entire things


----------



## Westside (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> lmao, i think you guys are right.
> he is pretty mean
> 
> 
> ...














   That gave me good laugh.


----------



## RiotShooter (Oct 4, 2007)

wow......   i didnt even read half of that and i started feeling stupid.


----------



## Remy669 (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> cmon guys shes 14
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See! That is the reason why i don't want a girlfriend, don't get me wrong, i CAN get a girlfriend. Everyone says i can't.. C'mon almost 347 girls asked me out, but i don't wanna, because i will probably get dumped after 2 weeks


----------



## Icarus (Oct 4, 2007)

do a barrel roll ?


----------



## kingeightsix (Oct 4, 2007)

whoa... you must be somewhere around the age of 12 to 15...

i'm letting you know a few things i've learned about relationships.

the more you hype yourself up over a person you're infatuated with; the more chances you'll be let down.

relationships take 2; so if you're the only one feeling for the guy and he's showing no interest... it's best you take a few steps back.

sometimes, people will take things for granted. he might be thinking, "she's all over me. i don't want that."... the moment you stop showing interest, though... he'll be like, "shit! she really is cute!" so try to play some games with the fucker.

from the way you guys are talking, sounds like what i've experienced from way back in the day... so if you ARE as young as i believe (not that i'm an old geezer), just take it slow and take it easy. your tastes will definately change quite alot over the years and you'll realize you were chasing either a dead beat or a crack head.

sorry, i think i'm a li'l more biased to the darker side. bad experiences.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Remy669 @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Oct 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > cmon guys shes 14
> ...



Lol thats not bad, my friend started dating this girl and it only lasted a week D:


----------



## cubin' (Oct 4, 2007)

a week isn't so bad when you're young...it's not like you want to be tied down with a steady girlfriend at that age.


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 4, 2007)

I think he's gay.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for all the advicee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yeah, im 14


----------



## acky (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't date him. He dumped you for TF2.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 4, 2007)

lmao
thanks again for all the advice everyone
i deleted the convo just in case somebody from my school happens to be here
but yeahh.


----------



## JPH (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm 14 too...teenage girls my age around here act like they have no brains and talk so stupidly. When will it end...

Edit: Did I mention that they freak out over the littlest things? The stuff they considered drama...


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 5, 2007)

i dont act like people at my school.. i stand out of the crowd for some reason
all the girls at my highschool look like clones to me
all wearing hollister and american eagle shirts
skinny jeans, ballet flats,
and carrying those stupid tna bags

so i really stand out of the crowd , because im not into brand names and shit


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Oct 5, 2007)

You must go to an all white school, huh? Anyway, I dunno. I've never been a crazy "playa", but I don't really have a hard time talking to cool chicks that I'm into. Call me lucky, but if I like a person's vibe I'll talk to 'em.


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 5, 2007)

You are too young to be worrying about this kind of shit.  I know that I'm only 16 and not in any place to talk, but there is a reason I haven't even tried to get into any serious relationships.
You are still young and your brain is still developing, if you focus on getting a cute boy rather than getting good grades you know what will happen?  

You'll end up getting knocked up and flunking highschool.  He'll abandon you once he realizes the implications of what he did, and you will be miserable.  Believe me, wait till college to start dating, I have friends that went down the path of teenage sex and it is not a good choice.  

And regardless of what you say about being careful and being abstinant and all that, I can gurantee you that because he is a horny teenage boy, he will try to have sex with you.  and if not him, then the next one will.  Sooner or later it will take a bad turn.

Just at the very least wait until you are a junior/senior to start dating, at least then you'll be mature enough to handle a relationship, and how to say no, and what to not do during a crazy drug party.


----------



## Shinji (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> do a barrel roll ?


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 5, 2007)

.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 5, 2007)

Thinking about boys is incredibly normal for every 14yo girl, impossible for them to ignore. I think it's just a harmless crush. She can still do good in school and be interested in boys/girls (whatever is your thing) 

I don't think she's looking for a long time boyfriend anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and not all 14yo boys are after sex. many of them are scared of that kind of thing and it only leads to that after they've been going out with someone for a good amount of time and are comfortable with them.

having a girlfriend/boyfriend at 14 is good for you, helps with social type things a lot and you can still get awesome grades. 



"You'll end up getting knocked up and flunking highschool. He'll abandon you once he realizes the implications of what he did, and you will be miserable. Believe me, wait till college to start dating, I have friends that went down the path of teenage sex and it is not a good choice."

^
that's insane dude. I know your only trying to help but that's rarely the way it ends up for girls that have half a brain. (using protection, who the hell is stupid enough to not use it these days)

It's not like experimenting sexually will get you knocked up, dropped out of high school and abandoned. Although it's a bad idea when you're 14 - wait till you're at least 16 for this kind of thing IMO. She's probably only after a talking, holding hands, kissing type relationship anyway. Normal 14yo stuff.

sorry for the long post crystal I've just had some experience with this kind of thing when I was 14 and wanted to state that:

having a boyfriend does not = sex = pregnant = drop out of school = loser


----------



## INTERNETS (Oct 5, 2007)

Just don't worry about it and be patient. Sometime, sooner or later, a beautiful and magical person will walk into your life and leave your heart reverberating like a gong.

Try not to think about completing yourself with another person. Focus on yourself, and what makes you happy. It's worth it. Believe me.


----------



## OSW (Oct 5, 2007)

er,  don't have much else to say. but the perv teacher is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lucky he got axed.

btw do you like fruits basket? (looking at your avatar) 



QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ill be ur girlfriend OSW
> ...



wait, are either of you girls?


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> er,Â don't have much else to say. but the perv teacher is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen the OSW in the flesh. He is mine


----------



## OSW (Oct 5, 2007)

don't worry, plenty of me to share around


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 5, 2007)

woahh, i got a lot of great advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks everyonee, i guess your right
i am only 14, so ill get over him eventually
im just a big romantic.
but yeah im not into going further then kissing, because waaayyy too fast
but i hope i find a great guy eventually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks againn to everyone who replied, because i realize i should focus more on life
than one stupid boy


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 5, 2007)

I still think he's gay


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 6, 2007)

how does he seem gay?
lmao


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 6, 2007)

he talks like the gay guys at my school


----------



## cubin' (Oct 6, 2007)

^ not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## OSW (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah we all cubin' in the house aye!


----------

